# Website's Net Worth



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

So I was googling around, and I found this:

http://www.websiteoutlook.com/www.dragonflycave.com

and thought it was pretty cool. The Cave of Dragonflies is 17,000 dollars?

Nintendo.com is just under 1,000,000 dollars.

So, go ahead and see the worth of your favorite websites!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh sweet, my website is worth $146. I'm rich, yo.

Holy pork, Starmen.net is worth $45,887.8. O_o

Youtube is $208 million.
Wow.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, that's a lot of money!

And awesome either way


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh. Frick. My site is worth $1.2 Billion.o-o 

I'M RICH!>DDD

Oh wait... Nope, that's not my site, it just did google.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

What's your site? Can I have... 1 million?


----------



## Diz (Sep 13, 2008)

Google is worth 1.2 billion dollars

It says no data for freewebs =((


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

Huh! Yahoo! is 2.4 billion, twice of Google.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 13, 2008)

first the vanity results (no names or urls, because I don't want to be seen as advertising):
$2,496.6 for my largest site.
$2,109.7 for my second largest.
$1,189.9 for the site (well, domain now, there isn't a site there at the moment) named after me.

ones that have something to do with me:
$3,197.4 for my favorite forum
$23,469.5 for trsrockin.com which was cool back in 2006

and just random look-ups:
$301,130,000 for Wikipedia

:D


----------



## Diz (Sep 13, 2008)

what your site?


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 14, 2008)

Youtube is worth 803 million!


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 14, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> what your site?


not saying anything because this isn't my personal advertising thread, it shouldn't be too hard to find out


----------



## Diz (Sep 14, 2008)

Gotcha.


----------

